# Renaissance Aruba Resort & Casino Private Island



## qlaval (Jun 6, 2011)

If you ever wonder how it's looking over there...  

My latest video of the Renaissance Private island... 

(If you have high speed internet and a good video card, play the video in HD with full screen mode)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEQKFGiTUJE


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 7, 2011)

What's with the pink seagulls?
BTW I viewed the video with my Ipad and it looked fantastic.


----------



## classiclincoln (Jun 7, 2011)

Uh...you mean pink flamingos?

You know what's wrong with Aruba?




Nothing!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 7, 2011)

classiclincoln said:


> Uh...you mean pink flamingos?
> 
> You know what's wrong with Aruba?
> 
> ...



Ah, flamingos...


----------



## qlaval (Jun 7, 2011)

SpikeMauler said:


> Ah, flamingos...


LOL......


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 7, 2011)

One of these days I will trade into the Renaissance in Aruba.

Do the units at the Renaissance have Kitchens? I always see the LK in the 1br exchanges. 

Can you cook in those units?


----------



## JanT (Jun 8, 2011)

Amen to that!!



classiclincoln said:


> You know what's wrong with Aruba?
> 
> Nothing!


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 8, 2011)

billymach4 said:


> One of these days I will trade into the Renaissance in Aruba.
> 
> Do the units at the Renaissance have Kitchens? I always see the LK in the 1br exchanges.
> 
> Can you cook in those units?



It is a LK - stovetop burners, no oven, mini-fridge.


----------



## qlaval (Jun 8, 2011)

billymach4 said:


> One of these days I will trade into the Renaissance in Aruba.
> 
> Do the units at the Renaissance have Kitchens? I always see the LK in the 1br exchanges.
> 
> Can you cook in those units?



LK means Limited Kitchen or Kitchenette  

A 2 stove tops and 2 mini fridge.
Can you cook? Sure but not like when you're a thome....


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 8, 2011)

Tell the flamingoes I said "me too!"

Cute video! My DH kept trying to get photos of them one day and they would have no part of it.  As soon as he walked away, they swarmed around me.  I miss them


----------

